# B/W of White Sands New Mexico



## Trblmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

This was taken a little after a sandstorm had come through and completely put sand in places where it should never be on my or my gear.  But, I toughed it out and managed to capture this after the sandstorm blew through. And i'm very glad I stuck it out that day. I managed to capture some exquisite shots in my few days out there.




20150826 NM White Sands Natl Monument083 by Dan Girard, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Nov 30, 2015)

Impressive. Something really for the frame & wall.


----------



## waday (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice! Agreed, this should be in a frame on the wall!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2015)

Very nice. This would make a good Photo of The Month nomination candidate.


----------



## Trblmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Very nice. This would make a good Photo of The Month nomination candidate.



Thanks Darrel


----------



## encom_ (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## JoeW (Dec 1, 2015)

That's just fricking gorgeous.


----------



## Desi (Dec 1, 2015)

Really nice!


----------



## PropilotBW (Dec 1, 2015)

Awesome shot, nice deep shadows too!


----------



## weepete (Dec 1, 2015)

Cracking shot


----------



## annamaria (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful shot


----------



## Trblmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## KenC (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad you were there to get this.


----------

